# 900/5 - $499 Shipped - Reman



## FartinInTheTub (May 25, 2010)

Great Deal here guys!

JL AUDIO HD900/5 FIVE CHANNEL 900W RMS CAR AMP | eBay


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

Holy cow, that is a steal!


----------



## WLDock (Sep 27, 2005)

Man, too close to Xmas. I hope the lightly used one for $500 I had a line on is still around after the holiday.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## WRX2010 (Jun 11, 2011)

Only 1 left . . .


----------



## TheHulk9er (Oct 28, 2010)

Refurbished 90 day warranty.... Good deal if it lasts...


----------



## W8 a minute (Aug 16, 2007)

None left. I missed it 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk


----------



## DirkDiggler87 (Feb 20, 2011)

He listed 7 more

JL AUDIO HD900/5 FIVE CHANNEL 900W RMS CAR AMP | eBay


----------



## FartinInTheTub (May 25, 2010)

I hope some people take advantage of this deal I posted. It's better than buying used imo. 90 day manufacturer warranty and a 30 day exchange policy with the seller.... it's a no brainer. I love my 900/5.


----------



## eeclipse16 (Jan 16, 2011)

I wish this was on eBay 1 month ago.

Sent from Tapatalk.


----------



## WLDock (Sep 27, 2005)

FartinInTheTub said:


> I hope some people take advantage of this deal I posted. It's better than buying used imo. 90 day manufacturer warranty and a 30 day exchange policy with the seller.... it's a no brainer. I love my 900/5.


Yeah, I agree...better buy than used. A great amp to power my inefficient 8 Ohm midbasses and my 6/3 Ohm sub in a small space. There really is no other amp that will work for me now that I've settle on the small space and big power into the loads of my drivers. But timing could not be worst...this will be my most expensive Christmas yet ...no gifts....but taking the family to $Disney$ for a week. I hope these show up after the New Year.


----------



## aIIan (Sep 29, 2011)

eeclipse16 said:


> I wish this was on eBay 1 month ago.
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk.


I wish I saw it a week ago. 

I just spent 3OO on the XD500.3.

Story of my life :thumbsdown:


----------



## The Wet 1 (Dec 4, 2011)

That is a decent deal!


----------

